# DIY double fluorescent light fixture



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Double Light Fixture*

Well, I was making one today for my newest enclosure build (I keep chameleons so this might not suit everyones needs, but you'll get the idea), so I thought I’d take some pictures and make a quick guide for people to use!

Right, lets start!

Go out and buy yourself 2 fluorescent light fixtures (I got these from Wickes for £7.65 each Fluorescent Fitting - Fluorescent Fittings - Interior Lighting -Decorating & Interiors - Wickes) and they come with a standard tube too.











Next, make yourself 2 brackets to hold the lights over the top of your enclosure (sorry, didn’t take any photos of these being made as they’re simple! Just screw wood together to make it look like the ones below and that’ll do fine. I chose to paint them white so they matched the fluorescent fixtures).










Then, turn them over and screw your fluorescent fixtures into these brackets (there’s a catch to release the underside of the fluorescent fixture)



















Once they’re secured in place, turn them over and attach a junction box to the top (one of these Junction Box 5Amp 4 terminal - Switches & Sockets - Electrical -Tools, Electrical & Plumbing - Wickes). Open it up and remove the little screws that will secure the wire in place later.










Then, get some triple core electrical cable (something like this 3 Core Heat Resistant Flex - 1.5mm2 - Cable - Electrical -Tools, Electrical & Plumbing - Wickes) and strip the end of to reveal the wire (if the wire isn’t a single core i.e there are lots of little strands, twist the end so that its easier to work with. I also bend the very tip back a little so that when you push it into something, the tip flexes back and holds it in place).












Once you’ve done this, feed the stripped end into the light fixture and attach it to the correct junction terminals (match up the colours basically but remember brown is live and blue is neutral – for the record, the earth doesn’t do anything so you can just use 2 core wire but I just prefer to have it included)











Then, pull the wire tight through the hole in the top of the fixture and cut yourself a sufficient amount to wire up the junction box correctly. Wire the junction box however you want, but don’t mix terminals!



















Do the same for the other fixture and connect the junction box up again.











Next, wire yourself up a plug using a 5A fuse leaving enough wire for a suitably long lead.











Again, wire this into the junction box but this time put the little screws back in place to make sure nothing can move.











Put the lid back on the junction box and re-attach the underside of the fixtures.




















Then, add the tubes and find a plug!











Done! One double fluorescent tube light fixture!

Good luck with making your own!

James


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Why not just buy a twin fitting??:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks you've just answered the quetion i was goining to ask about if you can use ordanary floro fittings in viv :2thumb:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

rob2278 said:


> Why not just buy a twin fitting??:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Becuase they normally cost more than 2 singles and always have that stupid deffuser on which they charge you more for!  Plus, I have a few triples etc so I'm just used to making them now! For £16 I can't complain!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

bry rose said:


> thanks you've just answered the quetion i was goining to ask about if you can use ordanary floro fittings in viv :2thumb:


You certainly can!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

bry rose said:


> thanks you've just answered the quetion i was goining to ask about if you can use ordanary floro fittings in viv :2thumb:


 Yes you can depending on the type of viv and what is in it.
The main problem is humidity, if there is a high humidity then it is a big no.


----------



## netblindpaul (Apr 8, 2010)

Good concept to mount 2 singles to make a double, mind I always seem to have to pay extra for diffusers at my electrical wholesaler & it does not necessarily turn out to be more expensive to buy!

Only one major point. Sorry!

The earth does NOT do nothing!

The fittings that have been selected are metal (steel) and are what is known as class 1 appliances, and are not fitted with double insulation.

Thus, in the event of a single layer of insulation failure, or a single wiring failure, it is easy for the body of the fitting to reach mains voltage, that is 230V a.c.
If no cpc (earth) wire is connected correctly at the fitting there will be no protection for anyone who may come into contact with this metal, and this could result in lethal electrocution.

It is essential that the earth wire is connected right through to the terminal block on fittings such as these.

Also, in an attempt to be constructive with the wiring of the junction boxes and 13A plug. The live wire should be the shortest, then the neutral with the earth being the longest in relation to the position of the pins in the plug. Thus if the wire is pulled from the connection, the first wire to be pulled out will be the live, then the neutral, and finally the earth ensuring the maximum safety of the wiring.
Also, there should be no visible copper wire atthe, light fitting connector block, junction box, or plug with the same principal applying to the relative lengths of the wiring for all.

Paul


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

netblindpaul said:


> Good concept to mount 2 singles to make a double, mind I always seem to have to pay extra for diffusers at my electrical wholesaler & it does not necessarily turn out to be more expensive to buy!
> 
> Only one major point. Sorry!
> 
> ...


Aha! Good man! I thought that was the case for the earth! There was a little tab just on the inside of the fixture where I connected the junction block to (as it was floating originally!) and created my own earth as I thought that was what you had to do, but there were no instructions in either of my fixtures! Hopefully they should come with others in the future!

I like the tip for the plug wiring too! Thanks!


----------



## netblindpaul (Apr 8, 2010)

No problem, glad I could advise, electrical and mechanical engineering, wiring and machinery repairs is my day job!
Paul


----------

